# Help! The trunk won't stay shut/lock...



## Elated FG (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey guys,

Had the car in the shop for about a month now getting the sound system upgraded. After waiting all this time, its finally gonna be ready tomorrow....only hitch is that the trunk for some reason does not stay shut and lock! You lower the trunk, and it doesn't latch for some reason....

I can't figure out why the hell this is happening (and now of all times!). This is becoming an issue now because there is A LOT of valuable hardware available to anyone who cares to lift a finger....literally.

These guys have tried a bit to fix it, and I'm not sure if they're gonna be able to pull it off. I suggested bringing the car to a Pontiac dealer, but that might not be feasible at the moment....

Any ideas what this could be?? Got any possible "band aid" solutions to limp through this situation....?

It's been one headache after another with this car as far as this sound system is concerned....it's stunning to look at, but at this rate I wonder if I'll get to breathe easy again!

Thanks guys for the help


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

On my 69 I had a hard time getting my hood to stay closed a while ago. So I took the whole piece out, since it was brand new from OPG, and looked and looked at the thing. Finally after a hour or so of playin with it, I realized that since the metal was new and wasnt really worn at all, it got stuck. I greased it up and it closes fine now. Try greasin the thing. Hopefully it is just that simple.

If not, you can always do the zip tie thing, and cut it every time you need to get in. (Last Resort)


----------



## Elated FG (Aug 27, 2006)

Good suggestions, Arch...thanks.

I'll give it a try tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

My latch hook came loose and so mine wouldn't close. Dealer tightened it and it works perfect. 
Look at the wire loop and check that out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*There are 2 adjustment screws on each side of the lid. They screw in and out easily. Have you tried adjusting them? *


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds like the Stereo shop messed it up.


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*I HAD the same trouble with my SRM Goat... Easy fix!*

Just adjust the two corners adjustment screws as explained above and check to see that the metal catch is aligned properly. Many of them can come loose and be difficult to shut the trunk. It took me less than five minutes to fix this little problem. Good luck to you on this!


----------

